# What defines a space/room?



## manifold (Nov 27, 2017)

IBC 2015.  A question has come up whether or not we can use high (8'+) shelving to define an egress path past/through a storage room.  The owner wants to install shelving with a solid backing (drywall or plywood) to create a hall to access an exit door and restroom. Corridors are not required to be rated.  Would the shelving & backing be adequate to delineate the path or would a permanent wall & door be required?


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 27, 2017)

I would not allow it, as at some point the shelves will have to be stocked with merchandise set in front of shelves.... Now if the owner wanted to use solid back shelves that were accessed only from the non-required egress side, I might entertain the idea as long as path is marked, labeled "no storage allowed - keep clear at all times" and kept clear at all times.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 27, 2017)

Would the back of the shelving be on the hallway side so it's a smooth wall with no obstructions? Can the "Man with cane" maneuver to the exit?


----------



## manifold (Nov 27, 2017)

Builder Bob said:


> I would not allow it, as at some point the shelves will have to be stocked with merchandise set in front of shelves.... Now if the owner wanted to use solid back shelves that were accessed only from the non-required egress side, I might entertain the idea as long as path is marked, labeled "no storage allowed - keep clear at all times" and kept clear at all times.



The shelves would only be stocked from the storage side, the side facing the path to the exit/restroom would be solid.  Marking the path as "no storage, keep clear..." is doable.  



Pcinspector1 said:


> Would the back of the shelving be on the hallway side so it's a smooth wall with no obstructions? Can the "Man with cane" maneuver to the exit?



Yes to both.


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2017)

Sounds fine to me....I might be concerned how the shelves are stabilized though...


----------



## cda (Nov 27, 2017)

Read the section 

I think it requires a short wall vertical,,, off the floor


----------



## fatboy (Nov 27, 2017)

That is a minimum requirement........

I would allow it......

if it changes, hopefully the Fire Inspectors catch it on the annuals!

2.4. There is a demarcated, _*minimum 44-
inch-wide (1118 mm) aisle defined by
full- or partial-height fixed walls or
similar construction that will maintain
the required width *_and lead directly
from the retail area to the exit without
obstructions.


----------



## cda (Nov 27, 2017)

_*"""minimum 44-
inch-wide (1118 mm) aisle """"*_
*
*
Will he have this???

I go see the set up allowable, basically you are creating a corridor.

I hate that section, not sure why it was raised from the dead???


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 28, 2017)

manifold,
Just a few more review comments that I would have concerns with:
1) Can you see the exit sign from the existing room that's being blocked by the shelving, 
2) Any emergency lighting being affected by the change and 
3) Does the shelving block you from reaching the exit and 
4) Has it created any maximum travel distance issues from the furthermost part of the room?


----------



## VillageInspector (Nov 28, 2017)

fatboy said:


> That is a minimum requirement........
> 
> I would allow it......
> 
> ...


Does not sound to me like it would be fixed walls if the walls are attached to the shelving unless the shelving is affixed in some fashion.


----------



## tmurray (Nov 28, 2017)

I think it would depend on how easy it is to move the shelving. If the shelving is fixed, no issue.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 28, 2017)

tmurray said:


> I think it would depend on how easy it is to move the shelving. If the shelving is fixed, no issue.



I should have added that I would require the shelving to be fixed in place.


----------



## manifold (Nov 28, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> manifold,
> Just a few more review comments that I would have concerns with:
> 1) Can you see the exit sign from the existing room that's being blocked by the shelving,
> 2) Any emergency lighting being affected by the change and
> ...



1: Exit signs will be visible
2: Emergency lighting will be installed to coordinate with aisle
3: No
4: No



tmurray said:


> I think it would depend on how easy it is to move the shelving. If the shelving is fixed, no issue.



It is fairly heavy duty shelving, based on these comments I am planning to call it out as being fixed to the floor.


----------



## cda (Nov 28, 2017)

""


manifold said:


> 1: Exit signs will be visible
> 2: Emergency lighting will be installed to coordinate with aisle
> 3: No
> 4: No
> ...





Min 44 inches wide?


----------



## manifold (Nov 28, 2017)

cda said:


> ""
> 
> 
> Min 44 inches wide?



Affirmative!


----------



## cda (Nov 28, 2017)

Ok give it shot and see if it fly’s 

I know some store stockrooms are not set up to have a divider. Does not work for thier operation plan or layout


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 28, 2017)

Sounds like a stamp and go to me.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 28, 2017)

Egress door swinging out?
What of push side clearance?
Seismic resistant shelving?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 28, 2017)

As steveray  stated, how are the shelving units stabilized/supported? Top and bottom?


----------



## cda (Nov 28, 2017)

Wheel chair clearance to get around and into the restroom 

What else

Lighting heating, etc


----------



## manifold (Nov 28, 2017)

I'll have to check on how the shelving units are stabilized.

We are good on all of the other items above.

Thanks to everyone for your input!!!


----------



## steveray (Nov 29, 2017)

What type of construction and what are the shelves made out of?


----------



## manifold (Nov 29, 2017)

steveray said:


> What type of construction and what are the shelves made out of?



Type V-B construction.  Shelves will be steel.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 29, 2017)

commodities on shelves?
Fire Sprinklers?
Attachment, top and bottom of shelving?


----------



## manifold (Nov 29, 2017)

mark handler said:


> commodities on shelves?
> Fire Sprinklers?
> Attachment, top and bottom of shelving?


Shelves will hold cases of wine
No sprinklers
Base of the shelf will be bolted to concrete slab.  Top of shelf will take some work to brace as structure is about 8' above.  Will probably end up bracing to perpendicular walls.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Well... you should have told us that the shelves would be caressing boxes of wine, you'll most likely get different opinions now!


----------



## Yikes (Nov 29, 2017)

How is this any different from library book stacks?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 29, 2017)

books ====> S1
Wine =====> S2


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 29, 2017)

Wine sloshes, books don't.


----------



## cda (Nov 29, 2017)

Ok why this section should be outlawed again

Exiting through a storage room

Allowed with a very short wall no other barriers 

So you could be walking through anything a store would sale

Bullets, spray paint, acetone, charcoal, carpet, etc, etc


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 29, 2017)

Sure, If you know enough to duck.


----------

